# Big Brother 11 *** SPOILERS ***



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

So has anyone been watching? Is Ronnie seriously going to try and pull this off?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ronnie is going too big too soon. Big time moves need to be done later, not week two.

Also, Natalie is super hot! lol


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Ronnie is going too big too soon. Big time moves need to be done later, not week two.
> 
> Also, Natalie is super hot! lol


She's not bad...Jordan is the hottie. Is it just me or is Lauren Jenn re-incarnate. Shyma (sp) is a royal PITA for EVERYONE and if she wasn't safe this week she would and should be going home.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been sort of following things - not really watching a lot as there seem to be far more faux drama than usual and too many people thinking the goal is to make/be friends, not eliminate everyone else to win the prize. I swear, the contestants seem to get dumber and dumber each season and these people have gotten on my nerves faster than past seasons with their claims of being disrespected by other players. 

Jessie's a fool to think that the rest of the house is going to keep him until the end. Ronnie's overplaying a weak hand that's already put a big target on his back and could he have acted like a bigger dork when he got his HOH gifts?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

say-what said:


> I've been sort of following things - not really watching a lot as there seem to be far more faux drama than usual and too many people thinking the goal is to make/be friends, not eliminate everyone else to win the prize. I swear, the contestants seem to get dumber and dumber each season and these people have gotten on my nerves faster than past seasons with their claims of being disrespected by other players.
> 
> Jessie's a fool to think that the rest of the house is going to keep him until the end. Ronnie's overplaying a weak hand that's already put a big target on his back and could he have acted like a bigger dork when he got his HOH gifts?


Every year this show becomes more and more drama which has culminated into this years incarnation. Jordan and Lydia fighting because "one day you were my friend and then you were crying because Braden got put up in my place, but you didn't cry when I was up there." Sheesh, play the game and get on with it. Michelle is going to be one who is a little under the radar for a while.

Did you see the After Dark episode that showed like 45 minutes of that complete and utter dorkness at it's height? I really like Casey and his comments.

Jessie is going to do the same thing to himself he did last year, let his ego get him run right out the door.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I missed the dorkfest, but I can only imagine Casey's reaction based on what I saw on the show last night. Sometimes I just wonder about the sanity of these people. Players like Michelle and Casey can get far this season if they play their cards right and let the others canibalize each other based on their perceived offenses to each other....


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

say-what said:


> I missed the dorkfest, but I can only imagine Casey's reaction based on what I saw on the show last night. Sometimes I just wonder about the sanity of these people. Players like Michelle and Casey can get far this season if they play their cards right and let the others canibalize each other based on their perceived offenses to each other....


Oh the dorkfest was something to behold. Check Showtime's website, they may have it up to view.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Would it be asking too much for a little HD love? CBS has to be the cheapest network out there.

I've been watching it. It kills me to watch stuff in poo poo def though.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

braven said:


> Would it be asking too much for a little HD love? CBS has to be the cheapest network out there.
> 
> I've been watching it. It kills me to watch stuff in poo poo def though.


No kidding, why not spend the initial outlay on the HD gear as you wouldn't have to change it again? The "house" never moves. It would be what ~50 cameras? Or why not "borrow" cameras from other shows that aren't in production (fall show like Survivor maybe?) and then just give them back when production starts up again?


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Not sure if I want to watch dorks, athletes, outcasts, and preppies in HD. I can only take so much " reality " on my TV, even in HD.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see Jordan in HD


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

cant say i care for any of them this season. Bring back ED i liked him


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> cant say i care for any of them this season. Bring back ED i liked him


Good call.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Last night was awesome! 


Spoiler



Ronnie the Rat got caught lying and was confronted in front of everyone! Then, he basically cried and went to his room. Now, the whole house hates him & wants him out.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Last night was awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


DANG-IT, the one night I don't turn on AD.......


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> DANG-IT, the one night I don't turn on AD.......


I thought you had one of these









:lol:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Last night was awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Saw a few youtube clips of the meltdown - classic. :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I thought you had one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do and we normally turn it on when we are getting ready for bed and just skim....but not last night.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like I will be watching last night's afterhours first before Tuesday's CBS show. So far this season reminds me of that old movie "Revenge of the Nerds".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm watching the normal broadcasts and BBAD, but I print out the daily recaps of the live feeds for my wife. What a cluster...

Between Lord Jessie and King Ronnie, I don't know which of the two is dumber. Jessie fantisizes that he's running a harem complete with eunuchs and Ronnie is so, so smart he's outsmarting himself.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO, you win or get to the end of Big Brother in 2 ways. You either are honest (Evil Dick) and charming (Will), or you ride coattails (every other finalist). lol


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's interesting that we consider the CBS airings as repeats of what we've already seen and learned on BBAD and the live feeds. Nonetheless, the airings usually show the competitions and other nuances that BBAD and the live feeds don't give you. Put it all together and you can become engrossed real quick.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Alright gang:



Spoiler



Since Jessie won HoH,


is Ronnie safe or is he going to get back doored?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

HDG said:


> It's interesting that we consider the CBS airings as repeats of what we've already seen and learned on BBAD and the live feeds. Nonetheless, the airings usually show the competitions and other nuances that BBAD and the live feeds don't give you. Put it all together and you can become engrossed real quick.


Yep - two seasons ago when we had a SHO freebie we would watch the CBS show followed by the BBAD from a few nights prior (that corresponded to that night's CBS show). It was BB overkill by the end of the season. We only watch the CBS airings now.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I think Ronnie is safe...look for Casey or Michele to go.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jessie doesn't bother me, Nat does.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I stopped watching (except Eviction Night) after Jessie arrived on scene. I cannot stand the anabolic pumped up boy, he really turns me off.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think Ronnie might be safe.

Just for kicks I was watching BB after hours on Friday and they had a truth or dare game going. Friggin hilarious!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I hate myself for getting sucked in and watching every episode of this stupid show every year.

If Jordan is booted I will be bummed. She's very hot. Dumb as a rock, but still...


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> I think Ronnie might be safe.
> 
> Just for kicks I was watching BB after hours on Friday and they had a truth or dare game going. Friggin hilarious!


Ya Ronnie is going to squeak by yet again... I knew it when Jessie won hoh. To be honest Ronnie is playing a great game.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I think Ronnie might be safe.
> 
> Just for kicks I was watching BB after hours on Friday and they had a truth or dare game going. Friggin hilarious!


I haven't watched a lick of the actual show, but when we're wrapping up the day getting ready to head off to bed, we've had BB After Dark on in the background.

You're right, Truth or Dare was pretty funny.

Much better than watching them all sit around in different parts of the house and whine about all the other houseguests. At least the Truth or Dare game was entertaining.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> I stopped watching (except Eviction Night) after Jessie arrived on scene. I cannot stand the anabolic pumped up boy, he really turns me off.


The more reason to watch, Cori ... I think we're all waiting for that magic moment when that _"anabolic pumped up boy"_ turns _himself_ off. Just a matter of time, methinks.

The Lydias and Natalies of this world may be dumb and muscle-numbed, but in time they too will see him for what he really is: a hungry, closed-minded, muscle-laden idiot more interested in his calorie intake, naps and harem than in his survival on BB-11. It killed him on BB-10, and it surely presages his undoubtable demise on BB-11. I doubt the girls will be proud of what their hands were doing afterwards.

I suspect Natalie will wither on the vine soon ... and surely once Jessie's gone, she's experienced sleeping on a strange bed or eating some of BB's delicious slop. The girl has been living a life of spleandour since she got into the house. I can't imagine it'll be much longer before she has to _live in the house._

Ronnie too will see an early exit, IMHO. He's too cocksure to think otherwise.

Lydia has a chance, IMHO. She may give Jessie hand-jobs and all, but I think that's just survival. In spite of that, she seems to be calculating enough to see through Jessie. I may be wrong ... it's just a feeling.

Casie is an apparent lost cause. I'm sorry to see it. He was the oldest and, therefore, closest to my age group. I was hoping he could pull something off in time ... no banana_ (pun intended)_

The rest don't seem to matter at this point in the game.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Vote for Jeff! Polls are open till Tueday.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

braven said:


> Would it be asking too much for a little HD love? CBS has to be the cheapest network out there.
> 
> I've been watching it. It kills me to watch stuff in poo poo def though.





jodyguercio said:


> No kidding, why not spend the initial outlay on the HD gear as you wouldn't have to change it again? The "house" never moves. It would be what ~50 cameras? Or why not "borrow" cameras from other shows that aren't in production (fall show like Survivor maybe?) and then just give them back when production starts up again?


They could at least do the live eviction show in HD. But I agree, the whole thing should be in HD. All of their other prime time shows are in HD, why not this one?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 

I'd like to know how much this worldwide franchise makes a year. You'd think that after 11 seasons they could spend a little on HD cameras. If AGT can do it on season two, why not BB (maybe season 12)?


----------



## Dcm210 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've watched Big Brother After Dark a few times on Showtime 2 but its not in HD. how come they don;t show it in HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dcm210 said:


> I've watched Big Brother After Dark a few times on Showtime 2 but its not in HD. how come they don;t show it in HD.


We're all asking the same thing, Dcm. Maybe next season.:sure:


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the fact that there are so many cameras in the setup might make it pretty expensive to upgrade all the cameras to HD.

Borrowing cameras from other production companies isn't realistic.

I would like HD as much as the next person, but lets look at reality.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

AllenE said:


> I think the fact that there are so many cameras in the setup might make it pretty expensive to upgrade all the cameras to HD.
> 
> Borrowing cameras from other production companies isn't realistic.
> 
> *I would like HD as much as the next person, but lets look at reality*.


The "reality" is that HD is here ... either you swim with the big boys or they will walk all over you. HD will come ... as soon as CBS finishes arm-twisting the cheap producers of the series.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Look, I want HD too, but they probably have more cameras then any 10 regular shows combined. Plus there are bandwith isssues for the live feeds, especially the quad feed.

I'll bet most shows have no more than three cameras, many two or even one. I think BB has more than 50, but I could be off on that.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

AllenE said:


> Look, I want HD too, but they probably have more cameras then any 10 regular shows combined. Plus there are bandwith isssues for the live feeds, especially the quad feed.
> 
> I'll bet most shows have no more than three cameras, many two or even one. I think BB has more than 50, but I could be off on that.


True, but how many cameras do you think they have at every football game every Sunday, or every golf tournament they do during the summer? They have the money, they probably just don't want to spend it.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

It's not an "All or Nothing" proposition.
They could very easily use several HD cameras in the main areas like the diary room, the round table, the HOH room and a few for the "competition" areas. Most of the other stationary remote cameras could stay SD and the majority of the show would still be HD.

They probably don't want to spend the money to upgrade the production facility moreso than the cameras.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> ...They probably don't want to spend the money to upgrade the production facility moreso than the cameras.


That's a factor I didn't consider.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> It's not an "All or Nothing" proposition.
> They could very easily use several HD cameras in the main areas like the diary room, the round table, the HOH room and a few for the "competition" areas. Most of the other stationary remote cameras could stay SD and the majority of the show would still be HD.
> 
> They probably don't want to spend the money to upgrade the production facility moreso than the cameras.


I completely agree.

Plus, it needs mentioning that in a competitive market, some expenses are necessary for the survival of the show. I can't imagine any top-rated program today being broadcast in black and white or mono.

You know you're in trouble when the viewer's equipment is more advanced than your production equipment. Take a hint, guys!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Is Ronnie a unanimous choice this week as his alliance is falling apart at the seams?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Is Ronnie a unanimous choice this week as his alliance is falling apart at the seams?


He should be, but stranger things have happened on BB. We watched the fight-fest yeterday (BBAD) and we concluded that Nat's plan to bolster Ronnie's chaces of staying didn't exactly pan out the way she wanted. It seemed to us that at the end of it all, he was worse off than before Nat planted the lie about Michele.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank god Ronnie is gone. Now if Jeff is smart he will put Nat and jessie up at the last min and jess will be gone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Thank god Ronnie is gone. Now if Jeff is smart he will put Nat and jessie up at the last min and jess will be gone.


Can he put up fellow Athletes? I'd didn't catch all of his special powers.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Can he put up fellow Athletes? I'd didn't catch all of his special powers.


The clicks are no more...everyone is playing for themselves now.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jeff has an opportunity to put this game on its head. I've worked out a bunch of scenarios and they all point to losses for the bad guys (Chima, Jess, Russ, Lydia and Nat). At it's worst, they stand to lose three people ... one to elimination and two to defections.

Russell, I think, will settle down and defect to Jeff's side out of appreciation for being saved and because he seems to be honorable that way.

Lydia will jump ship because Jess would go home in my scenario and that won't leave her with a pot to _[blank]_ in.

Natalie will cease to be an influence in the house and only have a friend in Chima. Teams of two may be effective in tennis and ping-pong, but not on BB.

I'm not sure where Michelle and Kevin stand - they seem to flip-flop from week to week. According to their respective stands, Michelle and Kevin should get a loud wake-up call and declare themselves solidly in the Jeff camp.

And then there's Jordan, who remains clueless until told otherwise by Jeff.

Of course, one hopes Jeff has the mental wherewithal to see the opportunity for what it is and play the right hand.

And another _"of course_", no doubt BB will introduce another twist once Jeff & Co get the upper hand - it seems the BB way.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Can he put up fellow Athletes? I'd didn't catch all of his special powers.


They are one on one now no more athletes,brains,pop,or oddballs.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

HDG said:


> Jeff has an opportunity to put this game on its head. I've worked out a bunch of scenarios and they all point to losses for the bad guys (Chima, Jess, Russ, Lydia and Nat). At it's worst, they stand to lose three people ... one to elimination and two to defections.
> 
> Russell, I think, will settle down and defect to Jeff's side out of appreciation for being saved and because he seems to be honorable that way.
> 
> ...


thats the way i see it now if jeff just plays it right.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> thats the way i see it now if jeff just plays it right.


And _that's_ the big worry. _[fingers crossed]_


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 11, 2009)

This part is obviously the worth one from all the series of Big Brother - they should stop making this show and think over the new ones!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Spoiler



I guess Jessie had reason to worry huh, off to the jury house now !!



Eviction developments; sorry for non coverage of spoiler


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Spoiler tags please.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Spoiler tags please.


Thanks for reminder


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

That was awesome. Exactly what I wanted to see happen.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Spoiler tags please.


Why do we need spoiler tags? If someone is stupid enough to open a thread before watching the current episode then too bad.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I still think "game changer" powers like what Jeff used last night should not be allowed. First, it totally robbed Chima of her ability to execute her strategy. If I were her, I would be pissed. Second, America should have at least voted on how Jeff should have used the power. Everyone who voted for Jeff may not have wanted Jessie gone. 

This is one of the reasons why this show keeps getting worse. It's like the producers are looking for ways to stir things up no matter how much it goes against the spirit of the game.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Why do we need spoiler tags? If someone is stupid enough to open a thread before watching the current episode then too bad.


Because it's in the rules of the forum and because I was "stupid enough" to open this thread last night before watching last night's episode because I assumed that others follow the forum rules. That's why. :nono2:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I still think "game changer" powers like what Jeff used last night should not be allowed. First, it totally robbed Chima of her ability to execute her strategy. If I were her, I would be pissed. Second, America should have at least voted on how Jeff should have used the power. Everyone who voted for Jeff may not have wanted Jessie gone.
> 
> This is one of the reasons why this show keeps getting worse. It's like the producers are looking for ways to stir things up no matter how much it goes against the spirit of the game.


How about we the viewers vote on who goes and wins? Maybe that would shake things up a bit.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Second, America should have at least voted on how Jeff should have used the power. Everyone who voted for Jeff may not have wanted Jessie gone.


Last year, Jessie was America's Choice for eviction.... From what I've read on BB forums, Jessie wasn't liked much better this year and many didn't think it fair for him to get a second chance. Plus, Jeff got a lot of support in the coup d'etat vote b/c he made it known that he would go after Jessie given the chance.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/938371/jessie_evicted_from_big_brother_10.html
April had nominated Jessie and Memphis for eviction after winning head of household during this week on Big Brother 10 on CBS. She and even Jessie were fairly confident that it would be Memphis going home. But in a switch up, America got to pick Dan's vote. It was all tied at three votes apiece and Dan agreed to do what America had chose. What was in it for him? $20,000 dollars! So Dan's vote was the deciding factor and America chose Jessie to evict.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jessie is an egotistical moron. Did you see the shirt he wore last night with "The Man, The Myth, The Legend" printed above a shirtless picture of himself? I can't remember what the back of the shirt said but it was equally idiotic. The caliber of people they get for this house every year ranges from brilliance down to borderline psychopathic, which I guess is what keeps it appealing. I'm happy when people like Jessie go down in flames.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

say-what said:


> Last year, Jessie was America's Choice for eviction.... From what I've read on BB forums, Jessie wasn't liked much better this year and many didn't think it fair for him to get a second chance. Plus, Jeff got a lot of support in the coup d'etat vote b/c he made it known that he would go after Jessie given the chance.
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/938371/jessie_evicted_from_big_brother_10.html
> April had nominated Jessie and Memphis for eviction after winning head of household during this week on Big Brother 10 on CBS. She and even Jessie were fairly confident that it would be Memphis going home. But in a switch up, America got to pick Dan's vote. It was all tied at three votes apiece and Dan agreed to do what America had chose. What was in it for him? $20,000 dollars! So Dan's vote was the deciding factor and America chose Jessie to evict.


Don't get me started about BB letting Jessie back in the game. I'm not defending his eviction, I'm just pointing out how the BB game really isn't the same every since they started throwing in these "game changers".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Chris to the extent that I would be upset if I were a Chima fan. 

But I'm not and anything that throws that self-centered, egotistical contestant off her game is OK with me - and seeing Jess go home was pure icing on that cake.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Jessie is an egotistical moron. Did you see the shirt he wore last night with "The Man, The Myth, The Legend" printed above a shirtless picture of himself? I can't remember what the back of the shirt said but it was equally idiotic. The caliber of people they get for this house every year ranges from brilliance down to borderline psychopathic, which I guess is what keeps it appealing. I'm happy when people like Jessie go down in flames.


Hear - hear ... +1


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

HDG said:


> I agree with Chris to the extent that I would be upset if I were a Chima fan.
> 
> But I'm not and anything that throws that self-centered, egotistical contestant off her game is OK with me - and seeing Jess go home was pure icing on that cake.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Don't get me started about BB letting Jessie back in the game. I'm not defending his eviction, I'm just pointing out how the BB game really isn't the same every since they started throwing in these "game changers".


Oh, I agree - the producers manipulate everything and "suggest" things in the diary room session and it's gotten worse with the "game changing" powers.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Because it's in the rules of the forum *and because I was "stupid enough" to open this thread last night before watching last night's episode* because I assumed that others follow the forum rules. That's why. :nono2:


Nice work. Lesson learned, I presume. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

And now Chima's gone ... 

I hope it's permanent and not just another dramatic move.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

she was evicted by the producers of the show for breaking the rules. Now Lydia is acting like a psycho. I think Natalie will be the next to get the boot.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Spoiler



Jordan won H.O.H. today and has nominated Lydia and Natalie for eviction. Talking with Russell, Michelle, and Jeff they want to evict Natalie to make Lydia suffer another week (because she wants to be evicted to see Jessie in the jury house


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

Michele is the new HOH!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A letter from Chima confirms why I think the producers need to stop playing games with game. She was upset about her HOH power being completely useless:



> Hi Thomas. Yes, I did in fact quit the show, although there are reports on EW from CBS to the contrary. Big Brother would like everyone to believe I was kicked off for not following the rules, but I went to the producers repeatedly over the past couple of days wanting to leave&#8230;.wanting out of that house!
> As crazy as that house is, the producers NEVER want the world to think or know that we houseguests DO LEAVE when it becomes futile to stay. I lost faith in the show & my ability to remain committed to this game. All of the remaining housemates know I wanted to leave and that is why any conversation concerning me is cut in the live feed because they don't want America to hear the truth about my voluntary departure.
> 
> Do you really believe that I would be expelled for tossing my microphone when past houseguests have only been kicked off for violence & threats of violence? You know better, as do I.
> ...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yea, the producers mess things up a bit, but it's their game to mess with. But you know that if the shoe was on the other foot and the 'good guys' had two of theirs up on the block and they had the 'wizard power' they'd sure as hell use it to save their own.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RAD said:


> Yea, the producers mess things up a bit, but it's their game to mess with. But you know that if the shoe was on the other foot and the 'good guys' had two of theirs up on the block and they had the 'wizard power' they'd sure as hell use it to save their own.


 And we'd scream bloddy murder. 

It's the way it goes. One twist is to your advantage, and the next isn't. The fun is in the watching and waiting for the next one.

This one (the coup) went my way and I loved it. Chima's departure was totally unexpected, and I loved it even more. Nat's next, I hope ... and my summer is complete.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Chima gone let the party beging could not stand her from day one


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> Don't get me started about BB letting Jessie back in the game. I'm not defending his eviction, I'm just pointing out how the BB game really isn't the same every since they started throwing in these "game changers".


That's what I liked so much about last season. It was a return to Big Brother's roots, without these stupid twists.

I'm not a big Chima fan, but I don't blame her one bit for being upset. It'd be like playing a game of Tic Tac Toe, and halfway through, someone saying "Ok, the next player gets 3 turns!". If I were on the losing end of that "twist", I'd just quit playing! If I were on the winning end, it wouldn't be a satisfying victory.

I'm not displeased with the outcome, mind you. Jessie's 5 minutes of fame were up. I just think given enough time, Jessie would have cooked his own goose, and it would have been more gratifying watching that play out by the book.

I like watching a good psychological game. I quit watching most "reality tv" game shows like Survivor because there's just too much biased "selective editing" going on that I can't watch the game play out objectively. Big Brother _mostly_ avoids that issue due to having 24/7 feeds, but these twists screw it up just the same. *Sigh*.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Chima gone let the party beging could not stand her from day one


Absolutely agree... couldn't be happier the way that "twist" worked out. And, with luck, Natalie will be next. Still a little unsure of Russell's commitment to anyone and Michele's frequent memory problems. Meanwhile, Kevin desperately needs to pick a side... with fewer people left the time to "float" is limited.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

That segment last night where those 3 girls were crying their eyes out over Jesse was the funniest thing I have ever seen on that show.

And add me to the list that Chima is gone. She is horrible in every way imaginable.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> How about we the viewers vote on who goes and wins? Maybe that would shake things up a bit.


That's the way it was in season one.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Can we assume that since Chima is no longer there that they will forego the double elimination?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Out of consideration for other people, can a mod please add "SPOILERS" to the title of this thread since now we're talking about things that haven't even been broadcast yet?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Out of consideration for other people, can a mod please add "SPOILERS" to the title of this thread since now we're talking about things that haven't even been broadcast yet?


I second the request.

Many of us watch BBAD and the web feed blogs regularly. We're usually well ahead of the Sun/Tue/Thu crowd. That alone probably accounts for ruining the experience of those who don't when we discuss unaired events here.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

jodyguercio said:


> That's the way it was in season one.


It's still the way in ALL OTHER worldwide Big Brothers. It's only the USA that insists on the HouseGuests putting their opinions forward. I think it's why the other are more interesting. Sometimes the viewers keep the most argumentative/disruptive/horrible HGs in the house just to annoy the HGs.

Hundreds of folks attend the UK evictions, they cheer and boo with banners, placards, and make their ideas known very loudly. BigBrother has to pipe in 'fake' cheers/boos so the HGs cannot hear what the crowd is actually shouting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the "spoiler" add to the title, jody. I wouldn't want to destroy anyone's enjoyment of the broadcasts ... thanks again for keeping us from ourselves.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Can we assume that since Chima is no longer there that they will forego the double elimination?


I would think so. The big question is who they are going to make the 7th jury vote. America???


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

cdizzy said:


> I would think so. The big question is who they are going to make the 7th jury vote. America???


Good point. Maybe they'll bring back someone who was previously voted off? I just hope its not Ronnie.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> A letter from Chima confirms why I think the producers need to stop playing games with game. She was upset about her HOH power being completely useless:


 So the producers throw a few twists into the game? Everyone playing knows this can and will happen. So when life throws her a curve she just packs up her ball and goes home???? Just gives me another reason to not like her.

When the going gets tough the tough get going. All others go home!


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

cdizzy said:


> I would think so. The big question is who they are going to make the 7th jury vote. America???


 The first year America was the 7th jury vote, so they will probably do the same this year.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Good point. Maybe they'll bring back someone who was previously voted off? *I just hope its not Ronnie*.


Unless he's been sequestered, I doubt it... same goes for Jess. I think the others are right: America will be the seventh judge.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> A letter from Chima confirms why I think the producers need to stop playing games with game. She was upset about her HOH power being completely useless:


I disagree. If Jeff was HOH and she had the Coup d' etat she would have been thrilled. Also, Jeff wouldn't have quit. He'd have accepted that it's all just part of the Big Brother experience.

Chima is just a big crybaby who likes to dish things out without the being able to take what comes back to her.

Good riddance.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I disagree. If Jeff was HOH and she had the Coup d' etat she would have been thrilled. Also, Jeff wouldn't have quit. He'd have accepted that it's all just part of the Big Brother experience.
> 
> Chima is just a big crybaby who likes to dish things out without the being able to take what comes back to her.
> 
> Good riddance.


Exactly...."Expect The Unexpected"

Chima played the victim role far too much....nothing was ever her fault....

I'm VERY happy she's gone, with Natalie right behind


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

CoriBright said:


> It's still the way in ALL OTHER worldwide Big Brothers. It's only the USA that insists on the HouseGuests putting their opinions forward. I think it's why the other are more interesting. Sometimes the viewers keep the most argumentative/disruptive/horrible HGs in the house just to annoy the HGs.


They found Americans voted out the most annoying people and so the first season was boring. Easier for the producers to manipulate who stays and goes with leading questions to the hamsters.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> Exactly...."Expect The Unexpected"
> 
> Chima played the victim role far too much....nothing was ever her fault....
> 
> I'm VERY happy she's gone, with Natalie right behind


The problem is this:

An "unexpected twist" is one thing. It is part of "the game", but it should only be done as long as it is introduced at a time where the contestants have an equal opportunity to react to it or deal with it. As much as I disliked her on the show, her point is 100% valid. Would others in the house have dealt with it better and stayed to fight? I'm sure they would have, but that doesn't make the actions of the producers any less dubious. In this case, i'm sure the producers were fully aware of who America would most likely vote to give the power to and who that person would most likely use it against. The advantage she gained from winning the HOH and the right to exercise her will was completely negated by a production decision and the balance of power in the house was shifted by external influences. As pleasing as the end results may be, this was an obvious attempt by the producers to manipulate the eviction cycle and remove Jessie (or a member of his power block) from the house. What little integrity the show had remaining is gone now and so is my interest in it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's quite obvious I'm in the minority. I'm not all that fond of Chima either but my main argument is the game play itself. True the BB producers have made the "expect the unexpected" part of the game. The problem I have is "expect the unexpected" actually means, "We can mess with the game rules as much as we want to help guide the outcome". 

I bet you guys would be pretty upset sitting at a blackjack table in Vegas and the dealer decided to give your winning hand to someone else just because it's "part of the game".

Sure, life is full of surprises but this isn't life. It's a game with a set of rules with a $500,000 grand prize. Chima obviously thinks that playing a game that can easily be compromized is not worth playing.

This is pretty much all I'm going to say about this. We will need to agree to disagree. Just don't complain about the show when one of your favorite houseguests is on the losing end on one of these "twists".


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> The problem I have is "expect the unexpected" actually means, "We can mess with the game rules as much as we want to help guide the outcome".


If the producers decided to come up with the coup d'etat while the show was going on as a way to guide the outcome then I might agree. But if they decided back before the season started that they would do it and at what week then I don't see it as guiding the outcome but taking pot luck on how America would vote.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

They anounced the coup d' etat deal on the Tuesday before Chima was HOH. The argument that the producers knew America would pick Jeff is bunk. Jeff could have won the HOH. But it just so happened that Chima won it.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> They anounced the coup d' etat deal on the Tuesday before Chima was HOH. The argument that the producers knew America would pick Jeff is bunk. Jeff could have won the HOH. But it just so happened that Chima won it.


What difference would Jeff winning HOH have made? That had nothing to do with the voting. Furthermore, the winner was given 2 weeks in which to use it. That covered the scenario where the winner of the power was HOH and wouldn't need to use it. Since I knew damn well he was going to win it, I'm sure the producers knew as well.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

HDG said:


> Unless he's been sequestered, I doubt it... same goes for Jess.


Yep. There is no way they could bring someone back to be on the jury that has been outside watching.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> Yep. There is no way they could bring someone back to be on the jury that has been outside watching.


Sorry. I neglected a very important fact - don't know where my head was: Jess is already in the jury house, so he wouldn't qualify to get a second vote. It still doesn't change my opinion that America will be the 7th voter, but I wanted to correct myself.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear Mystery Mod;

I got a PM from jody telling me he didn't add the "spoiler" edit to the thread title. 

Thank you, whoever you are.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> The problem is this:
> 
> An "unexpected twist" is one thing. It is part of "the game", but it should only be done as long as it is introduced at a time where the contestants have an equal opportunity to react to it or deal with it. As much as I disliked her on the show, her point is 100% valid. Would others in the house have dealt with it better and stayed to fight? I'm sure they would have, but that doesn't make the actions of the producers any less dubious. In this case, i'm sure the producers were fully aware of who America would most likely vote to give the power to and who that person would most likely use it against. The advantage she gained from winning the HOH and the right to exercise her will was completely negated by a production decision and the balance of power in the house was shifted by external influences. As pleasing as the end results may be, this was an obvious attempt by the producers to manipulate the eviction cycle and remove Jessie (or a member of his power block) from the house. What little integrity the show had remaining is gone now and so is my interest in it.


You're probably right, BattleScott, but as long as the ball bounces in my favor, I don't really care who threw or kicked it. I certainly would have been miffed had it gone the other way ... but it didn't.

Given their proclivity for covering their bases, I assume they (the producers) already had this (and at least another) twist on the books long before the season started. I don't know that this is true any more than you do, but as they say in poker "Good hand!". Chances are the next twist won't be as fortuitous... then again...


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I disagree. If Jeff was HOH and she had the Coup d' etat she would have been thrilled. Also, Jeff wouldn't have quit. He'd have accepted that it's all just part of the Big Brother experience.
> 
> Chima is just a big crybaby who likes to dish things out without the being able to take what comes back to her.
> 
> Good riddance.


I am sure if Jeff was HOH and Chima used a power given by the producers to back door Jordan he would of just taken with a smile on his face. Come on the producers basically gave Jeff 500k. It was a 2 person swing because of the producers. It is not like Jeff won a competition against the others to win the power. It was given to him so he and Jordan could win the game. I don't blame Chima for being bent the producers took 500k from her alliance which played the best game and gave it to Jeff who played a terrible game up till that point.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

After watching last night's epidsode it is clear why the amount of alcohol provided to the houseguests is so restricted. Lydia is going to be horrified when she watches these episodes.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

vikingguy said:


> I am sure if Jeff was HOH and Chima used a power given by the producers to back door Jordan he would of just taken with a smile on his face. Come on the producers basically gave Jeff 500k. It was a 2 person swing because of the producers. It is not like Jeff won a competition against the others to win the power. It was given to him so he and Jordan could win the game. I don't blame Chima for being bent the producers took 500k from her alliance which played the best game and gave it to Jeff who played a terrible game up till that point.


What did I miss?? I thought it was 'Americas Vote' (not the producers) who granted the power to Jeff...a full 2 weeks before he used it.

Chima was just the unlucky one who won HOH that particular week. If Jeff had of used it the week before, it would be a moot point this week.

Those idiots ran the house for the first 3 weeks voting out all of Jeff's side. It was time to take a dose of their own medicine...IMHO of course.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vikingguy said:


> I am sure if Jeff was HOH and Chima used a power given by the producers to back door Jordan he would of just taken with a smile on his face. Come on the producers basically gave Jeff 500k. It was a 2 person swing because of the producers. It is not like Jeff won a competition against the others to win the power. It was given to him so he and Jordan could win the game. I don't blame Chima for being bent the producers took 500k from her alliance which played the best game and gave it to Jeff who played a terrible game up till that point.


I agree. That swing basically gave Jeff the win. It is sad that Jeff and his puppet with zero game play ability, Jordan, have done nothing all season & they'll end up winning, probably, because America voted for Jeff. I guess I'm against the norm each year because I typically dislike the America's favorite.

I'm no fan of Chima, but her HOH reign was a waste because of the special power & I would of been pi$$ed off too, but not quit.

BB's new slogan: Expect that we'll screw you over.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Every season there is a twist. Why is everyone whining so much about this season's twist?

At the end of the day it's just another idiotic (albeit entertaining) "reality" show where anything can happen. It's supposed to be fun. When did it become so serious where people are crying about the producers screwing over contestants? It's their house, their rules. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Every season there is a twist. Why is everyone whining so much about this season's twist?
> 
> At the end of the day it's just another idiotic (albeit entertaining) "reality" show where anything can happen. It's supposed to be fun. When did it become so serious where people are crying about the producers screwing over contestants? It's their house, their rules. Always has been and always will be.


No one here is whining, we're all just giving our opinions. We let the house guests whine and laugh at them. :lol:

Twists like each HG has an ex in there or 1 is a twin are cool. Either let viewers vote people like season 1 or no big vote that changes the game by rewarding 1 person like Jeff got this year or with Dan.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I think it should be noted that Chima was given the opportunity to compete for HOH after Jeff used the power. If she or one of her alliance had won HOH, it's likely that Jeff would have had a big target on his back with Jordon up as a pawn.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Gotta love my wife, in her search for BB11 news, she found nakie pics of Jordan and showed them to me. Gotta love the live feed watchers too, who grab the pics and post them.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll admit, I've only watched bits and pieces of the "actual show", but we turn on BB After Dark in the evening while we're getting ready for bed.

My opinion on the whole thing: Chima, shut up and play the game. (I'm sugar coating it a little since this is a family friendly zone!). I understand, you feel like you got "screwed", but you know damn well you'd be skipping around whooping it up if one of "your guys" had won the power and used it to send one of "their guys" home.

Second... I'm of the opinion (perhaps naively) that the producers knew before the show began when the coup d'etat would be put to America for a vote. I don't think they sat down last week and said "Hey, lets really shake things up and give the power out today". I think (I hope) it was predetermined that it would come when there were X contestants left, and that it just HAPPENED to result in the big shakeup that it has.

**IF** it comes out that the timing wasn't predetermined and that they decided just now that they would introduce it primarily for Jeff's benefit (knowing with almost 100% certainty he would win), then I'll change my tune and cry foul.

As long as it was predetermined, then everyone is still playing under the same rules, the same advantages/disadvantages, and I don't have a problem with it. If it was purposefully manipulating the outcome, then that's not cool.

It's funny to me - not having watched the show at all - that there are complaints that Jordan, "who hasn't done anything in this game", is going to do so well... Without the coup d'etat, you'd have Chima and Natalie near the end.... and from what I've seen watching BBAD, they just ran around kissing Jessie's rear end. Chima less so than Natalie, but from what I saw on BBAD, they were really coasting along in Jessie's shadow.

Since I haven't seen the actual competitions, maybe that's not a fair assesment of Chima and Natalie, but that's sure how it looks when you see the "extra stuff" that goes on around the house.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> .
> 
> Second... I'm of the opinion (perhaps naively) that the producers knew before the show began when the coup d'etat would be put to America for a vote. I don't think they sat down last week and said "Hey, lets really shake things up and give the power out today". I think (I hope) it was predetermined that it would come when there were X contestants left, and that it just HAPPENED to result in the big shakeup that it has.
> 
> **IF** it comes out that the timing wasn't predetermined and that they decided just now that they would introduce it primarily for Jeff's benefit (knowing with almost 100% certainty he would win), then I'll change my tune and cry foul.


The big problem I have with it is that, even though I'm sure it was a "pre-conceived" twist, it was still obviously going to be given to "America's Favorite". Well, America's Favorite is based on what they choose to show on TV and not what may actually be going on in the house. So in reality they were choosing the winner of the power by how they chose to "portray" the players. Regardless of who the individuals involved were going to be, this "twist" was only going to be a victory for the perceived "good guys" over the perceived "bad guys". It's a win-win for the producers at the expense of the contestants and the game. If the good guys were in power at the time, it simply wouldn't have come into play, if not it would help get them back into power and "give America what they wanted".

Also, since they never said anything about it before the season began, I assume the option to simply not impliment it was always there if the desired situation didn't materialize.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> The big problem I have with it is that, even though I'm sure it was a "pre-conceived" twist, it was still obviously going to be given to "America's Favorite". Well, America's Favorite is based on what they choose to show on TV and not what may actually be going on in the house. So in reality they were choosing the winner of the power by how they chose to "portray" the players. Regardless of who the individuals involved were going to be, this "twist" was only going to be a victory for the perceived "good guys" over the perceived "bad guys". It's a win-win for the producers at the expense of the contestants and the game. If the good guys were in power at the time, it simply wouldn't have come into play, if not it would help get them back into power and "give America what they wanted".
> 
> Also, since they never said anything about it before the season began, I assume the option to simply not impliment it was always there if the desired situation didn't materialize.


If the option to not introduce the coup d'etat was on the table, then I agree with you that it's cheap and manipulative.

My hope is (was?) that it was always "We'll give America the vote on week X", regardless of the situation and who is involved.... In which case, it just appears manipulative and cheap because of how it played out.

We'll probably never know for sure which way things played out behind closed doors, so I'll just hang out here in my own little world and act like everything was on the up and up.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't care if the twist was planned or unplanned If they manipulate things for the purpose of creating dramatic situations then that's fine with me. The bottom line for CBS is ratings. Dramatic situations and watching Chima and those other pycho girls freak out was extremely fun to watch and keeps people from missing episodes. And no sane person misses Jesse, Ronnie or Chima being on the show each week. It's much easier to watch now that those idiots are gone.


----------



## d.glen (Aug 2, 2006)

"I bet you guys would be pretty upset sitting at a blackjack table in Vegas and the dealer decided to give your winning hand to someone else just because it's "part of the game".

If I was at a casino that advertised itself as "expect the unexpected" and they the winning hand to someone else, isn't that the "expect the unexpected"? You would only have yourself to blame in this case.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Big BIG fireworks on the live streams...tune in folks!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Boy, J&J are really screwing up! And Miss Piggy (aka Natalatie) keeps on truckin'.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

HDG said:


> Boy, J&J are really screwing up! And Miss Piggy (aka Natalatie) keeps on truckin'.


Yeah they were foolish to trust Kevin and Natalie and back door Russell. They should have gotten rid of Kevin instead. Oh well, they're loss now.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Well since


Spoiler



Natalie


 won HoH does


Spoiler



Michelle


 or


Spoiler



Jordan


 go to the final three?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

I sure hope so...man that was a let down last, IMHO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You got to give her credit, though. They offered her a guarantee final 3 & she stuck to her word and bond to Kevin AND earned the HOH and Final 3.

Something tells me Pandona's box will screw her over, though.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You got to give her credit, though. They offered her a guarantee final 3 & she stuck to her word and bond to Kevin AND earned the HOH and Final 3.
> 
> Something tells me Pandona's box will screw her over, though.


As much as fair play compels me, I can't give her credit for something given to her. _Jeff_ had been self-destructing to _Jordan's_ tune for a few weeks. _Jordan_ - who fell for _Natalie's_ line - is to blame for his downfall (IMHO of course).

_Russell_ was the straw that broke this camel's back. Had _Jeff_ left gim alone for at least another week, he would have cleared the _Natalie_ hurdle.

As it was, _J&J_ just played into her, much like what_ Kevin_ has been doing all along.

Good luck, _Michele_ ... I'm pinning my hopes of you, even though you're flying solo.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

This season has turned into a real bummer. I hope Michelle can somehow pull through. It's the only way this season can be somewhat salvaged IMO.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> This season has turned into a real bummer. I hope Michelle can somehow pull through. It's the only way this season can be somewhat salvaged IMO.


 My wife has already deleted the SL for this show. Stick a fork in it for this season.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Some of the fan sites are reporting that the executive producer has confirmed that America will get to vote in Chima's place so no chance for a tie for the final winner.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

RAD said:


> Some of the fan sites are reporting that the executive producer has confirmed that America will get to vote in Chima's place so no chance for a tie for the final winner.


 Can America vote for "none of the above" , since no one deserves to win this one?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dhhaines said:


> Can America vote for "none of the above" , since no one deserves to win this one?


Hate to say it but Natalie might win this. She's played everyone like a fiddel, making/braking promises, whatever to forward herself though the game, a female Dr. Will.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Can America vote for "none of the above" , since no one deserves to win this one?


Given the raw deal Michelle's been through, I'd say she deserves to win. 

I really don't think "none of the above" will appear on the ballot.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Michelle deserves to win, shes won competitions and gone through drama from some (natalie) of the HG's. Out of the 4 left she deserves it most in my opinion.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Michelle has just coasted by and only won what? 2 POVs? She's never made a worthy move or devised any plan. She either can't lie or she has the worst memory of any PhD holder I've ever seen.

At least Natalie has devised plans, cut deals, and helped make moves.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Pandor's Box Pt. 2 happened friay night

what does this mean, nat is not playing in this weeks POV

however when she opened the door her boyfriend was there & he proposed to her. (suprised somebody would go out with such a ugly beast).

she might have only told kevin about it


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rangers94 said:


> Pandor's Box Pt. 2 happened friay night
> 
> what does this mean, nat is not playing in this weeks POV
> 
> ...


Did you see this on the live feeds?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did you see this on the live feeds?


I don't think so ... speculation is that the whole BF and proposal thingies are another Nat lie. Best I can tell, she got 20-minutes with Jesse in exchange for her right to play in the Veto competition.

Hey, Sigma ... you forgot 1 H.O.H.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HDG said:


> I don't think so ... speculation is that the whole BF and proposal thingies are another Nat lie. Best I can tell, she got 20-minutes with Jesse in exchange for her right to play in the Veto competition.
> 
> *Hey, Sigma ... you forgot 1 H.O.H.*


Ahh, ok I guess I forgot. Who got put up & went home?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Ahh, ok I guess I forgot. Who got put up & went home?


Chima and Natalie were put up ... Chima self-imploded and was ejected by BB ... that let Nat off the hook. Jordan won the ensuing "quickfire" HOH.

To this day, Nat is using Michelle's nomination of Chima as the reason Chima derailed and crashed. It's the reason Natalie says she's nominated Michelle for eviction this week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well _whatayouknow_, Natalie was telling the truth about her boyfriend's visit! But it goes to show you how much credibility the woman has when my wife and I and all of the sites I visit thought she was lying.

Oh, before I forget to ask ...what's the legal age for gambling in casinos? I imagine it varies by state. Does anyone know if any of them allow gambling at 18?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HDG said:


> Well _whatayouknow_, Natalie was telling the truth about her boyfriend's visit! But it goes to show you how much credibility the woman has when my wife and I and all of the sites I visit thought she was lying.
> 
> *Oh, before I forget to ask ...what's the legal age for gambling in casinos? I imagine it varies by state. Does anyone know if any of them allow gambling at 18?*


http://rose.casinocitytimes.com/article/minimum-legal-age-to-place-a-bet-966


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> http://rose.casinocitytimes.com/article/minimum-legal-age-to-place-a-bet-966


Thanks, Sigma ... didn't realize how many states allowed gambling at 18.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

HDG said:


> Thanks, Sigma ... didn't realize how many states allowed gambling at 18.


Hey HDG...if you're referring to Natalie's age, she's been lying about being 18. She's actually 24.

If you weren't, then I apologize for butting in!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stupid censorship trivia:
Did anyone notice when they were stripping the clothes off the plastic mannequins (most of which were only plastic torsos with no heads & no legs) during the shopping contest that the front and back of the mannequins were blurred out (they didn't want to anyone on TV to, heaven forbid, see a naked plastic half torso mannequin butt shot) yet virtually every other shot of the "real" ladies with the big boobs were from high above down into their blouses? I guess the network censors are the same confused people who don't want high government officials to tell their kids to stay in school.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> Hey HDG...if you're referring to Natalie's age, she's been lying about being 18. She's actually 24.
> 
> If you weren't, then I apologize for butting in!


Hey, cdc ... yeah, I know about Nat's lie. But that's exactly what I was referring to. The other day she was talking to the whole house about how she went to casinos gambling. It seemed to me that if the gambling age was 21 in most states, that this was another missed opportunity for the house to question her true age.

But seeing that most states only require you to be 18, it sorta deflated that baloon - if you catch my drift. 

No apologies necessary ... jump in anytime.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

OK call it now:

Final Two: Kevin and Jordan

Winner: Kevin


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> OK call it now:
> 
> Final Two: Kevin and Jordan
> 
> Winner: Kevin


Sounds good to me. Nothing surprises me any more ... and nothing would please me more than to see Natalie go in third (cashless) place.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh well. at least she (Nat) didn't win. I would have been ok with Kevin winning, but I would have savored that even more had Nat gone home in third place.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Jordan took the right person had she taken kevin he would have won.. the right person won


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> OK call it now:
> 
> Final Two: Kevin and Jordan
> 
> Winner: Kevin


Well, looks like I was totally wrong huh. Jordan deserved it. Glad she won, and was there any doubt as to who was winning America's prize or vote?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Well, looks like I was totally wrong huh. Jordan deserved it. Glad she won, and was there any doubt as to who was winning America's prize or vote?


Don't beat yourself too hard over it ... we've all been guessing ever since Jeff _threw in the towel_.


----------

